# Vilsack to head USDA again



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

https://www.npr.org/sections/biden-transition-updates/2020/12/08/944434278/biden-plans-to-bring-vilsack-back-to-usda-despite-criticism-from-reformers


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I have mixed feelings. I think we need experienced people to run the government. If you have ever worked for a company that changed all it's managers every year, you know the chaos that can and usually does cause. Viksack certainly knows the territory. But farmers can not have it both ways. 
They claim to be anti-socialism.....but.....In 2020 alone, direct federal payments to farmers are expected to reach $46 billion, far exceeding the amount of farm subsidies in any previous year. So what is that called?

What is good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What Vilsack's Return to USDA Would Mean for U.S. Farmers and Ranchers - AgWeb


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Edd in KY said:


> I have mixed feelings. I think we need experienced people to run the government. If you have ever worked for a company that changed all it's managers every year, you know the chaos that can and usually does cause. Viksack certainly knows the territory. But farmers can not have it both ways.
> They claim to be anti-socialism.....but.....In 2020 alone, direct federal payments to farmers are expected to reach $46 billion, far exceeding the amount of farm subsidies in any previous year. So what is that called?
> 
> What is good for the goose is good for the gander.


It will be interesting to see what the next 4 years bring .The last 4 years have been the poorest years i have seen in agriculture .They used to talk about rural development. The last 4 years have been rural destruction


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It’s almost like they had no idea they would be able to cheat their way back into power, now what to do.....I know, just get everyone back that was in under Obama, no real controversy to see here....


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

endrow said:


> It will be interesting to see what the next 4 years bring .The last 4 years have been the poorest years i have seen in agriculture .They used to talk about rural development. The last 4 years have been rural destruction


Rural Americans have proven that they are not willing to take the time to understand how the policies of the government (and who/which party) formulated those policies, that shuttered the little factories that in the mid-90's kept rural America alive. It is so much easier to just tune in every day to let someone tell the listener what to think. Also easy to forget that the politicians that sent the jobs off shore, now want to be reelected to bring the jobs back.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Edd in KY said:


> Rural Americans have proven that they are not willing to take the time to understand how the policies of the government (and who/which party) formulated those policies, that shuttered the little factories that in the mid-90's kept rural America alive. It is so much easier to just tune in every day to let someone tell the listener what to think. Also easy to forget that the politicians that sent the jobs off shore, now want to be reelected to bring the jobs back.


That's a common occurrence from both sides of the aisle. Politicians who have been in more than one term calling for "reform" The incumbents calling for reform. They talk at their rallies "policies need to change!" You're the window licker who helped write the damn policies.


----------

